# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">Just got done with another long stretch of trips. Actually the only reason I am home is courtest of TS Dolly. The tuna fishing has been very good recently with most fish coming on threadfins or chunking. On my overnighters I have been doing the best between 630-830 in the evening and 6-8 in the morning. The night bite has been mostly blackfins but we are still getting double digit numbers on yf courtesy of the afternoon and morning bites. Most of the fish are comign on 60 pound frenzy flouro but the fish were biting well enough to use 80 a few times.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">The highlight of the stretch was the monster dolphin that Cliff Hoyubec caught on his overnighter. We fished all night for blackfin and caught 5 yf at daybreak then started in and found a good weedline. Missed a couple wahoo and a dolphin and then the big boy hit a blue/white blackhole. When I saw the fish jump my jaw dropped. Cliff fought him about 20 minutes and then put the 61.7 pounder in the boat. The biggest dolphin I have ever caught. After that we missed a marlin and headed to the dock.<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">I ran a day trip yesterday out to the east and got on an amazing popper bite around noon. Using frenzy poppers we put 9 yf in the boat and missed at least that many from 1145-115 in the day. We caught another three on hardtails to end up with 12 for the day.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">I also had a marlin try to eat a tuna. Never actually saw the fish but the tuna was all scraped up with not a toothmark in him. The fish was between 40-50 pounds so it had to be a pretty big marlin that did it. <P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">Overall june has been pretty fun with calm weather and some good fishing.<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

That is one PIG of a dolphin!!



heading there in a couple of weeks, cannot wait !:toast


----------

